# Sig Sauer sp2022 report



## fastharlerrider (Aug 26, 2011)

SIG SAUER SP 2022 40 S & W REPORT:smt083

BEING A OLD BULLS EYE SHOOTER, I WANTED A NEW PISTOL I HAD A FEW .45'S AND KNOW WHAT A GOOD TRIGGER IS AND HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO SHOOT WELL.

MY FRIEND WA S IN TOWN AND HE WAS LOOKING FOR A NEW PIECE, SO I WENT WITH HIM TO THE STORE ON THE WAY BACK FROM THE DESERT WHERE WE WERE SHOOTING MY OLD .45 PIN GUN THAT WAS OUT OF DATE ABOUT 4O YEARS. I HAD ONE OF THOSE FIRST CUSTOM .45 PIN GUNS THAT CAME OUT FROM DOWN SOUTH. I CAN'T EVEN REMEMBER WHO I BOUGHT IT FROM, HE USED TO SET UP SHOP AT CAMP PERRY WHEN I USED TO GO THERE.

WHAT I DO REMEMBER IS THAT I MISSED THE PRESIDENTS 100 BY ONE X AND I AM STILL MAD AT MY SELF FOR FREEZING UP AND JERKING A FEW SHOTS THAT COST ME MY PATCH TO GO ALONG WITH MY DISTINGUISHED PISTOL BADGE.

WELL THAT SHOULD CONVINCE YOU THAT I KNOW HOW TO SHOOT AND KNOW THE GOOD FEEL OF A TRIGGER AND HOW ALIGN THE SIGHTS.

WELL WE WENT TO A WELL KNOWN SPORTING GOODS STORE TO CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PISTOLS ON THE MARKET. TO THE NOVICE WHEN LOOKING THROUGH THE GLASS AT ALL THOSE HAND GUNS IT BLOWS YOUR MIND. WELL I HAVE BEEN OFF THE MARKET AND RANGE FOR A COUPLES DECADES IT WAS INTIMATING TO ME , WHO NEW HOW TO SHOOT BUT NEVER FELT THOSE NEW GUNS TRIGGERS AND HOW THEY HAVE ADVANCED OVER THE YEARS.

WHAT I DO REMEMBER WHEN I WAS SHOOTING ALL THOSE DIFFERENT PISTOLS/RIFLES/SUB MACHINE GUNS YEARS AGO WHEN I WAS A INSTRUCTOR/RANGE OFFICER AT THE POLICE OFFICER TRAINING CONFERENCE AT FT. DRUM NY FOR ALL THE SERVICES FBI, ATAF, BORDER PATROL, BIG CITY POLICE DEPARTMENTS LIKE BUFFALO NEW YORK CITY ETC. I JUST REMEMBER THEY HAD CONFERENCES THERE EVERY YEAR AND WAS COORDINATED WITH THE NATIONAL GUARD THAT I WAS CONNECTED WITH. WAS THAT THE TRIGGERS ON THE PISTOLS, I ALWAYS LIKE THE SIG TRIGGER THEN AND NOW, OF ALL THE PISTOLS THERE YOU COULD SHOOT THEM IAN I DID THERE WAS UNLIMITED AMMO AND ALL THE OFFICERS STOPPED IN TO SHOOT. I REMEMBER THIS ONE BORDER PATROL OFFICER TELL ME HE WANTED GET IN SOME PRACTICE BECAUSE HE NEVER GOT TO PRACTICE MUCH WITH HIS SERVICE PISTOL THAT JUST STUCK IN MY MIND ITS BEEN ABOUT 35 YEARS NOW. I GUESS IF YOUR TAUGHT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME YOU NEVER FORGET ABOUT TRIGGER CONTROL AND SIGHT ALIGNMENT EVEN IF YOU WEAR PROGRESSIVE EYEWEAR .

TO SHOOT A PISTOL WAS ONE OF THE THREE THINGS I WANTED TO DO WHEN I JOINED THE NAVY WHEN I WAS 19 YEARS OLD BACK IN 69. DURING BOOT CAMP WE WENT TO THE RANGE AND SOME OLD SALTY 1ST CLASS GAVE A DEMO OF SHOOTING A .45 ALL I REMEMBER IS WHAT IT WAS LOAD AS HELL AND HE DID HIT THE TARGET.
THIS IS WHERE I DISCOVERED THE .45 AND WANTED TO SHOOT ONE. I THINK THE SAILOR ALSO HAD ON A PAIR OF AVIATOR SUN GLASSES, I HAD TO HAVE A PAIR OF THOSE TOO! THE OTHER THING I WANTED WAS A BROWN LEATHER FLIGHT JACKET THE NAVY PILOTS WORE. i NEVER DID GET ONE OF THOSE JACKETS BUT I DID GET TO FIRE THE .45 WAY BEYOND MY EXPECTATIONS (BACK THEN THEY DIDN'T CALL IT THAT IT WAS MORE LIKE A DREAM) i PLAYED THE GAME AND GOT THROUGH BOOT CAMP AND ASK FOR THE EAST COAST AND GOT TO GO TO NAS OCEANA AFTER TRAINING AT MEMPHIS TENN THE MILLINGTON NAVY TRAINING BASE.

I REALLY LUCKED OUT AT NAS OCEANA BECAUSE I WOUND UP IN THE ELECTRONICS LAB WHICH WAS JUST OPENING UP A NEW BUILDING AND i WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TO WORK IN THAT NEW BUILDING. OUR SECTION WAS FIRE CONTROL THEY HAD THE USUALLY COMMAND STRUCTURE i WAS A LITTLE E3 AIRMAN AND BY FIRST DAY IN THE SHOP I REPORT IN AND THEY HAND ME A BUCKET AND TOLD ME TO GO AROUND EACH DEPARTMENT HEAD AND ASK FOR SOME DEPARTMENT STATUS REPORT AND PUT IT IN THE BUCKET. i WENT TO ABOUT THREE DEPARTMENT HEADS TO I REALIZED IT WAS JUST A WAY TO INTRODUCE YOURSELF AS THE NEW GUY TO THE SHOP.

WHAT I DIDN'T KNOW THAT THIS SHOP WAS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR NEW SHOOTERS.
IT WASN'T LONG BE FOR ONE OF THE FIRST CLASS IN THE SHOP ASK ME ABOUT SHOOTING AND I TOLD THEM THAT I WAS A HUNTER AND SHOT MANY RIFLES BUT NEVER A PISTOL BUT THAT i ALWAYS WANTED TO. THE NEW SHOOTER PROGRAM WHICH IS STILL IN EFFECT I BELIEVE KEEPS THE PROGRAM ALIVE. I DON'T KNOW WHO OR HOW IT WAS STARTED BUT THAT IS GOING TO MAKE A GOOD STORY ANOTHER TIME.

WELL IT WASN'T LONG BEFORE I WAS AT THE FIRING RANGE. I HAD A CHIEF BROWN
I THINK THAT WAS HIS NAME TAKE ME UNDER HIS WING AND TEACH ME RIGHT HOW TO SHOOT. RESULTS WERE THAT I WON THE FIFTH NAVAL DISTRICT COMBINE PISTOL AND RIFLE AGGREGATE IN TWO YEARS.

THE SHOOTING PROGRAM ME MANY FAVORABLE MEMORIES FROM SHOOTING MONTHLY MATCHES AT NORFOLK VA , ALL NAVY CHAMPIONSHIPS AT PAX RIVER MD TO PISTOL INSTRUCTING AT THE NAVAL ACADEMY IN ANNAPOLIS MD TO QUALIFY THE MIDSHIPMAN .

WELL BACK TO THE SIG SAUER SP2022 40 S & W HAVING NEVER SHOT A 40 I WAS EXCITED AGAIN TO PULL THE TRIGGER BUT WHILE ORDERING EXTRA MAGAZINES I SAW A THAT THERE WAS A COMPETITION TRIGGER YOU COULD PURCHASE SO I HAD TO HAVE ONE FOR ONLY 9 DOLLARS. AFTER IT ARRIVED I CHECKED IT OUT AND THEN LOOKS AT THE NEW SIG AND SAID THIS IS NOT EASY TO REPLACE IT NOTHING LIKE THE OLD DESIGN OF THE 1911A1. I DECIDED TO WAIT AND THINK ABOUT IT. I WENT ON LINE TO SEE IF I COULD SOME INSTRUCTIONS. CAME ACROSS ONE FORUM THAT WAS SOME HELP, I TOOK THE SLIDE OFF THE SP 2022 AND THEN INSPECTED THE TRIGGER POCKET AND NOTICED THAT THERE LOOKED LIKE A TRICKY SPRING TO REPLACE AND THEN WHERE WAS THIS FUNNY LOOKING PIN ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE GUN THAT I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT IT WAS. THE PIN TO TAKE OFF THE SLIDE GUIDE WAS NO PROBLEM. tHAT EXPOSED THE SPRING A LITTLE MORE BUT THERE STILL WAS THIS WEIRD LOOKING PIN WITHIN A PIN WHAT IS IT? WELL IN MY SEARCH THERE WAS ONE PIN WHAT WAS KNOCKED OUT FROM THE RIGHT TO LEFT AND NOT THE LEFT TO RIGHT. I DECIDED TO GIVE IT A TRY I DON'T KNOW THE PROPER NAME OF THIS SYSTEM OF A PIN WITHIN A RING. i HIT THE WEIRD PIN AND IT STARTED TO MOVE SO I CONTINUED! POP THE TRIGGER SPRING THAT WAS COMPRESSED SPRAIN AND FLEW....... LUCKY I FOUND IT, ALONG WITH THAT LITTLE RING SPACER THAT HOLDS THE TRIGGER PIN IN PLACE AFTER YOU REPLACE TRIGGER. VERY TRICKY AND I SAID OH SHIT I MAY BE SCREWED I TOOK APART A NEW FIREARM AND NOW IT HAS NO TRIGGER AND THIS SPRING NEEDS TO BE COMPRESS AND IS VERY TRICKY TO REPLACE THE COMPETITION TRIGGER IT DIDN'T LOOK THAT DIFFERENT BUT I THINK THE TRIGGER LUG MUST BE SET BACK A LITTLE TO TAKE OUT SOME OF THE TRIGGER LENGTH PULL. THIS DESIGN IS VERY INTERESTING AND BEING A RETIRED TOOLMAKER/MACHINIST I WAS INTRIGUED WITH DESIGN AND UNDERSTOOD WHY IT WAS LIKE THIS. WHILE REPLACING THE TRIGGER PIN WITH THE TRIGGER SPRING YOU HAVE TO ANGLE THE PIN AND THE TIP OF THE TRIGGER PIN IS TURNED DOWN TO ALLOW MOVEMENT TO PROPERLY FIT THE TRIGGER AND SPRING ONCE IN PLACE THEN YOU PUT THE RING PIN HOLDER IN PLACE. PRESTO IT BACK IN AND WORKING, BUT I DID NEED TO MAKE A LITTLE TOOL TO HELP WITH COMPRESS THE SPRING TO PUT LOAD ON THE TRIGGER. THE TOOL WAS A ¼ INCH PLASTIC DOLL ROD WITH A FILED OUT END SLOT THE SIZE OF THE SPRING WIDTH ABOUT 3/32 DEEP. REPLACE THE SLIDE GUIDE AND THEN THE PIN THAT COVERS HAVE OF THE SPRING. EVERYTHING LOOKS OK. I REPLACE THE SLIDE AND DID A FUNCTION CHECK AND EVERYTHING SEEMS NORMAL AND IT WORKED CORRECTLY. NOW IT WAS TIME TO GO TO THE RANGE.

I HAD PLANS ON SHOOT MANY DIFFERENT TYPE OF AMMO BUT COULDN'T SHOOT HP AMMO INDOOR. SO, FOR THE FIRST FIVE ROUNDS I USED REM. 180 GR 40 S & W TARGET AMMO. WELL i WAS REALLY IMPRESSED FOUR OF THE FIVE ROUNDS WERE TOUCHING AT 20 FEET AND THE ONE FLYER WAS AT 3 O'CLOCK 2INCHES FROM GROUP. SHOOTING AGAIN AT 20 FEET I KEPT A 2.25 INCHES GROUP AT 40 FEET THE GROUP MOVE OUT TO 4 INCHED.NEXT I TRIED 165 GRS REM I HAD A 1.5 GROUP OF 7 ROUNDS AND I LEAKED ONE HIGH, LOW , AND ONE AT 3 O'CLOCK. I HAD NO MALFUNCTIONS WITH THE REM. AMMO. WHEN I SWITCH TO FIOCCHI 170 GRS I HAD A JAM EACH MAG THAT I LOADED. THIS AMMO WAS NOTICEABLY HOTTER BUT THE GROUP DIDN'T CHANGE THAT MUCH GROUP WAS 2.5 X 2.5 FOR 8 RDS AND I LET TWO DROP TO 7 O'CLOCK 4.5 GROUP. i LET A NEW SHOOTER TEST MY SIG WHO HAD UMC 180 GR AMMO AND HIS LAST ROUND OF 5 JAMMED TOO.

I SHOT THE SECOND SIG WITH THE STOCK TRIGGER AND COULDN'T TELL ANY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE COMPETITION TRIGGER AND THE STOCK. I ALSO HAD A JAM WITH FIOCCHI IN SECOND GUN WITH SECOND DIFFERENT MAGAZINE.ON THE LAST ROUND EACH TIME.

WITH THE SECOND SIG I ONLY SHOT 30 ROUNDS 15 AT 20 FEET AND 15 AT 40 FEET. ALL ROUNDS WOULD HAD HIT A 6 INCH CIRCLE AT 40 FEET OR CLOSER. NO PROBLEM FOR A OUT OF THE BOX STOCK SIG SAUER SP 2022 .

OVER ALL WITH THE FIRST SIG WITH THE COMPETITION TRIGGER HELD A TIGHTER GROUP BUT IF YOUR SHOOTING STEEL I DON'T THINK YOU WILL HAVE ANY PROBLEM HITTING ANY STEEL TARGET.

TIM SHERMAN


[email protected]

http://www.blogger.com/post-create.g?blogID=9116799816266869073


----------

